# Creating a zfs drive with gpt labels



## NapoleonWils0n (May 4, 2020)

How to create a zfs drive with gpt labels and send and recv datasets






Note: 
There is a tutorial on the Freebsd forum about adding gpt labels which inspired this video,
but i cant find the link otherwise i add it here to give credit to the original post


----------



## T-Daemon (May 4, 2020)

NapoleonWils0n said:


> There is a tutorial on the Freebsd forum about adding gpt labels which inspired this video,
> but i cant find the link otherwise i add it here to give credit to the original post



Do you mean this tutorial?









						Labeling partitions done right on modern computers.
					

If you have ever added or removed a disk from your computer running FreeBSD, you have probably experienced that device names had moved around after a reboot and FreeBSD wouldn't boot anymore or a ZFS pool failed. Labels can work around that.  Before we start, it’s important to know that there...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## NapoleonWils0n (May 4, 2020)

T-Daemon said:


> Do you mean this tutorial?


Yes thats the correct tutorial by *k.jacker*


----------

